# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Five Azureus coming Saturday

## bshmerlie

Yes...yes...yes...I know i'm out of control. :Big Grin:  But how can you pass up blue frogs? Anyway Im picking them up at the frog party on Saturday. They are just little babies. Last weekend I set up my four foot rack in my frog closet. I have three shelves so I'll have two twenties on top, four tens in the middle and a 20 long and two sevens on the bottom.  Im going to use LED lights to keep it cool.  The frogs in the frog closet will be fire bellies and two Azureus in the twenties on the top shelf.  Pairs of Auratus, Tarapotos, Varaderos, vents in the middle section. Four Luecs in the twenty long and stolzmannis in the two seven gallon tanks. Moving the firebellies out of the medium Exo terra will free up that tank for glass frogs down the road.

----------


## clownonfire

Don, you got this? We're moving in with you, Cheri, with our tanks, frogs, kids, and all. 

Congrats.

----------


## Michael

Congrats on the gang of five!  I want to see pictures of them and this closet!

 My gang of five is going strong.  I might have two pairing off already as they seem to spend all their time to one side of the tank together.  I do have one that has become the runt of the litter so to speak.  The runt eats but is much slower at it then the others.  Seems hesitant to feed at time or only eats a few and then moves around like he's gonna eat more but never makes the move.  Then later I find him out hunting all by himself.  Seems to really love springtails and hunts them in the little pond.

----------


## bshmerlie

Im getting the four tens this week at Petco they're $12.99 each.  Im getting the vertical conversion kits from Dane at JungleBox.  He's bringing them to the frog party as well. So I will have extra room to move the Azureus into as they get older if need be.  Ultimately I'm only going to be keeping two of them.  Ill post pictures as soon I get the 10s converted and on the rack.  The 10's in the middle will all be empty but who knows Frog Day is just around the corner. :Big Grin:

----------


## Kurt

Sweet. I am happy for you.

----------


## Ebony

Congrats Cheri..cant wait for the photo's. :Smile:

----------


## bshmerlie

The rack actually makes everything cleaner, instead of having mutiple frog tanks scattered around the room. See Don, all you have to do is move all your wife's clothes out of the closet. Its easy...there you go... a frog closet. :Big Grin: 

Someday I hope to have a frog house like Kurt. :Big Grin:

----------


## John Clare

Congratulations Cheri.  Of which frog party do you speak?  :Smile:

----------


## bshmerlie

Brian from DB is hosting a SCADS meeting. It of course mostly darts but some people are bringing tree frogs, lots of plants, various insects, and many other supplies.  Sounds like a lot of people are coming so it will be our west coast frog party. :Big Grin:

----------


## Brit

Can't wait to see your rack completed and full!  :Big Grin: 

And I can't wait for the meeting, hopefully we'll get to see some neat stuff!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Don

Wow, Frog Party?  That would be trouble for me. 

If your moving in here I can get the two sets of bunk beds we have ready as long as you don't mind a ungodly number of my wife's and granddaughters stuffed animals crowding you in.

I've been looking at shelving after I read Cheri's initial post and hmmmm....  I could just take the queen bed out and put in an old military cot we have.  I don't think she'll mind the floor most nights.
Probably more comfortable than the cot anyway.

----------


## Brit

> Wow, Frog Party?  That would be trouble for me. 
> 
> If your moving in here I can get the two sets of bunk beds we have ready as long as you don't mind a ungodly number of my wife's and granddaughters stuffed animals crowding you in.
> 
> I've been looking at shelving after I read Cheri's initial post and hmmmm....  I could just take the queen bed out and put in an old military cot we have.  I don't think she'll mind the floor most nights.
> Probably more comfortable than the cot anyway.


That's right Don, it's all for the frogs!!!!! >D

----------


## Leefrogs

is it Saturday yet?!?!

----------


## clownonfire

Tick. Tock. Tick. Tock.

----------


## bshmerlie

> is it Saturday yet?!?!


Yeah ...it is.

I have one dilemma.  There is a sale on Exo Terra 12x12x18 for $42 with a light fixture.  The cost of each ten gallon converted is $35.  The light fixture isn't a factor because I still want to get the LED lights instead. The Exo's are one gallon bigger..but I would have to get glass cut to cover up the top. So that's probably going to add another $4 each. And also i'm having Dane bring me four conversion kits to the frog party..I'm going to feel like scum if I cancel on him.  Hmmm.....what do you guys think?

----------


## clownonfire

> Yeah ...it is.
> 
> I have one dilemma.  There is a sale on Exo Terra 12x12x18 for $42 with a light fixture.  The cost of each ten gallon converted is $35.  The light fixture isn't a factor because I still want to get the LED lights instead. The Exo's are one gallon bigger..but I would have to get glass cut to cover up the top. So that's probably going to add another $4 each. And also i'm having Dane bring me four conversion kits to the frog party..I'm going to feel like scum if I cancel on him.  Hmmm.....what do you guys think?


*My only advice is to get what you want right from the get go*. You're at the beginning of a huge project. It's important you start it right. Exo-Terras are nice as they have air vents, which your flies will love to escape from if you don't cover them well. And are a bit more bulky at the bottom. But they also have holes at the top if you want to *** misting kits... Less work to do overall... Converted 10Gs are slim but will require more work to start off with..

----------


## Michael

> *My only advice is to get what you want right from the get go*. You're at the beginning of a huge project. It's important you star it right. Exo-Terras are nice as they have air vents, which your flies will love to escape from if you don't cover them well. And are a bit more bulky at the bottom. But they also have holes at the top if you want to *** misting kits... Less work to do overall... Converted 10Gs are slim but will require more work to start off with..


I've started leaning to-wards the fish tank setups with the door kits.  I think they provide a better secure environment as far as frog security, controlling humidity better and the fact you can use them in several orientations.  You can put together a very nice display row of tanks in relatively small amount of space with vertical 10's or 20s.  The 40 gallon verticals seem to be a fantastic size and are proportioned very well.  Pleasing on the eye I would say.  The downside is you have to drill the glass for misting systems if you go that route.  Also if you want to include things like the digital thermometers and such you either need to drill the glass for that or run the cables out the front door kit frame.  Not the best option in my opinion as it takes away from the nice looking front.  Your also limited to the number of frogs you can keep in the smaller tanks.  

Even if you go with the Exo Terra there is nothing wrong with getting the door kits for the 10's.  We all know your going to need them sooner rather then later!

----------


## bshmerlie

> is it Saturday yet?!?!





> Even if you go with the Exo Terra there is nothing wrong with getting the door kits for the 10's.  We all know your going to need them sooner rather then later!


LOL...Isn't that the truth.

----------


## bshmerlie

Okay so I decided to go with the Exo Terras for a couple of reasons.  First reason ...Mike.   :Big Grin:  All his talk about drilling holes and installing the conversion kit just got me thinking....I don't have any time to do that.  So the Exo Terras will have to do.  I do have get some glass cut to cover up the dart tanks.  One of them will be for my clown..at least I wont have to worry about vetillation on one tank.  Anyway the five Azureus are here.  I will post pictures when I get a chance. I also picked up two Auratus.  Couldn't pass them up they were practically free. Again ....I'll post pics soon.

----------


## clownonfire

> Okay so I decided to go with the Exo Terras for a couple of reasons.  First reason ...Mike.   All his talk about drilling holes and installing the conversion kit just got me thinking....I don't have any time to do that.  So the Exo Terras will have to do.  I do have get some glass cut to cover up the dart tanks.  One of them will be for my clown..at least I wont have to worry about vetillation on one tank.  Anyway the five Azureus are here.  I will post pictures when I get a chance. I also picked up two Auratus.  Couldn't pass them up they were practically free. Again ....I'll post pics soon.


Congrats Cheri!

----------


## bshmerlie

Just finished up one of the Exo Terras for my clown.  She is giving up her current tank for the firebellies....poor girl. Let me tell you about it ...she was not happy.   I think I'll get her a boyfriend at the June Super show as an apology.  :Embarrassment:  She has a little waterfall running down the middle.  She loves waterfalls.   :Big Grin:

----------


## bshmerlie

Here are a couple of pictures of the Azureus and the Auratus (Eric and Sara). I'm not really done planting their tanks so by Monday I should have that done and I will post some pictures. Plus some better close up shots of the Azureus babies...(Kisa, Don, Tony, Ginger, and Mike).  :Big Grin:   A vent pair and a Tarapoto pair will be going in the remaining two tanks... Down the road.

----------


## Don

:Big Grin: Very nice Cheri. Lots of climbing available in clown frogs new viv.
           I'm sure get use to that fast.

The Azureus are are cool too.   Can't wait to see more pics

----------


## clownonfire

Cheri, these are beautiful. I know Eric and Sara will have a great life in these.  :Wink:

----------


## Michael

> Here are a couple of pictures of the Azureus and the Auratus (Eric and Sara). I'm not really done planting their tanks so by Monday I should have that done and I will post some pictures. Plus some better close up shots of the Azureus babies...(Kisa, Don, Tony, Ginger, and Mike).  A vent pair and a Tarapoto pair will be going in the remaining two tanks... Down the road.


Down to two tanks?  Better start building more.  You know you want more!

 :Frog Smile:

----------


## clownonfire

> Here are a couple of pictures of the Azureus and the Auratus (Eric and Sara). I'm not really done planting their tanks so by Monday I should have that done and I will post some pictures. Plus some better close up shots of the Azureus babies...(Kisa, Don, Tony, Ginger, and Mike).   A vent pair and a Tarapoto pair will be going in the remaining two tanks... Down the road.


Sara wants to know which ones she is? She is taking this very seriously and says she is all warm and fuzzy.  :Wink:

----------

